# Zalman Cpu Lüfter



## Garm (22. Juli 2011)

*Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Hi 

Hab folgende frage da ich einen zalman cpu lüfter geschenkt bekommen hab und nicht weiß wie er genau heißt möchte ich gerne wissen ob er gut ist und vorallem ob er in ein mATX board passt?

hab ein paar bilder gemacht vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Das sieht mir sehr nach dem Zalman CNPS 7000CU / Zalman CNPS7700-CU aus. Ohne Lüftersteuerung arg laut, und ja er müßte auf ein µ-ATX Board passen. Welche CPU soll der kühlen? Bitte nenne es CPU Kühler, lüfter wäre nur der Quirl.


----------



## Garm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

kühlen will ich mein intel 2 quad q6600 prozessor


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Wenn der Lüfterdurchmesser 110 cm Durchmesser hat ist es minimum ein Cnps 7500 oder 7700.

Der Kühler wiegt ordentlich durch das Vollkupfermaterial und sollte deshalb unbedingt die Metallbackplate als Unterstützung haben.

Durch Einbauhöhe von 6,5 - 6,9 cm ist auch der Einsatz in HTPC möglich.

Ich kühle einen Phenom X4 965BE damit in einem Werkzeugkoffer-Computer und hab kühlungstechnisch keine Probleme.

Bei Benchmarktests läuft er teils bis 65°C hoch vor allem bei Prime 95 wenn der RAM mit einbezogen ist.

Das aber nur in dem Koffer.

Im Normalbetrieb mit aufwendigen 3D Spielen behält er sich ein Limit von maximal 55°C bei 28°C Raumtemperatur.

Der leiseste ist er aber nicht, stört jedoch mit seinen max 32db aber im Betrieb nicht.

In Midi-/Bigtower Gehäusen ist ein Airduckt sehr zu empfehlen was diesen nochmal um max. 7°C kühler laufen läßt!

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen für CPU's bis 125W TDP.

Der CNPS-7000 ist ein klein wenig schwächer, besitzt nur einen 92mm Lüfter und und sollte nur für CPU's bis max.95W TDP verwendet werden, auch wenn Zalman andere Max. Werte empfiehlt.

::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::

Sollten sich Schwierigkeiten bei der Montage auf AM2-AM3, bzw 939-940 MB's ergeben, melde dich bei mir und ich gebe dir noch einen Tipp wie man den trotzdem einsetzen kann.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Das ist ein CNPS7700Cu, erkennbar am Geodreieck. Ich habe die AluKupferversion des Kühlers auf einem K8N Neo3-F sitzen und kühle damit einen Athlon64 3200+ (Newcastle). An dem Teil kann ich eigentlich nichts aussetzen, auch wenn er nicht unbedingt ein Leisetreter ist.
Hast du für die Montage an Sockel 775 die entsprechenden Teile dabei? Wenn nicht, müsstest du dich nach entsprechendem Material umsehen ( Ich glaube aber, das müsste es geben ).
Wichtig ist bei dem Kühler nur, dass direkt um den Prozessorsockel keine besonders hohe Komponenten sind, zum Beispiel hohe und sehr dicht liegende Chipsatzkühlkörper oder hohe Speicherkühlkörper.


----------



## Garm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

für montage is noch so ein gerüst dabei ein teil soll unters mobo und eins um die cpu rum was die kühlkörper vom chipsatz angeht bekomm ich mit dem board hier probleme? ASRock G41M-S3 G41 S775 µATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software da der kühlkörper sehr na an der cpu ist


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Am besten ausprobieren! Es dürfte knapp reichen, denke ich. Wenn nicht könntest du immernoch versuchen, einzelne Kühllamellen (ist bei dem Kühler einfach möglich) so zu verschieben, dass sie in die Zwischenräume des NB-Kühlers stehen. Im Vergleich zu einem Boxkühler dürfte die Kühlleistung aber jedenfalls klar besser sein.
Was für einen Kühler nutzt du denn bisher?


----------



## Garm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

gar keinen bau das system erst neu zusammen und hab das board erst bestellt^^ und den kühler wie cpu usw. hab ich eben geschenkt bekommen und will nicht dafür noch nen neuen kühler kaufen


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Dieser Link, zum Detail, bei welchen Voraussetzungen es passen sollte, bei Zalman.

::: FS-C77 :::


----------



## Garm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

ok danke erstmal ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren wenn das board da ist


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zalman Cpu Lüfter*

Wenn du keine weitere Verwendung für den CPU-Kühler hast, schenk ihn an mich weiter!


----------

